# Honda Harmony hs520 Choke Hose came off



## AriFeannor (Dec 28, 2012)

As the title said I have a Honda Harmony HS520 not sure whether it is the AS or not but don't think that will apply here. It did work last winter just fine, but when I take it out of the garage after just filling the tank up I notice a lot of gasoline coming out the back. I have a on off valve for the fuel, turning that off makes it stop leaking. I come to find two hoses, one of which I found from the user manual is a hose line to drain the fuel by loosening a screw, the other comes from the choke, this is the one it is leaking from and I know it goes somewhere but not being good with engines and knowing it may need a clamp thought I would look for some help before throwing it back in the garage as I ignore the snow. I took it apart as far as I could with plastic siding and I still cannot remove it all the way, most of the bolts that I need to get to are in really odd hard to get to places. There is a black stub protruding from the engine and seems to be hard rubber, at first I thought it went there before I realized it was what seems to be hard rubber, was hoping it was a filter but now I doubt it. I see nothing that seems out of place and wants a hose to go around it, but again its very small spacing trying to get my hands to go around the plastic with a flashlight. It does seem odd for a hose to come undone all by its self during the summer. Thanks for any help that might be thrown my way.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi AriFeannor, welcome to SBF. I'm sorry to say I'm not familiar with your snow blower, but looking over the owner's manual from the Honda Power Equipment site it seems you have a dashboard of sorts where the ignition switch, fuel shut off and choke lever are mounted side by side, and I'm guessing that the parts you started to remove is that so you can see the back of the engine better.

Is there a way you could post a picture or two of what you're seeing so we can all take a look and maybe come up with an answer for you?


----------



## AriFeannor (Dec 28, 2012)

I'll try, the only part that would be somewhat removed is the ignition switch, it is the only part that is directly connected to this small piece of plastic that can't come off without first removing the handle bar which nuts are unable to reach unless you put it on its side, and I was hoping I wouldn't have to drain the oil for this. Would the oil drain out you think into other parts of the engine thus creating less oil for the engine and posing a fire hazard or malfunction?


----------



## AriFeannor (Dec 28, 2012)

Nevermind, problem solved, it seems there are to over flow lines and the carb was gummed up somehow even tho it was clear of gas and everything. Case Closed, sorry for the bother.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

No bother at all! Glad you found the cause and passed it along. It'll probably help somebody else with the same sort of problem.


----------

